# Personal Accident Insurance



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone recommend me a good insurance? I currently have life insurance which covers me for death, Critical illness and being made redundant but i dont think it covers accidental insurance.

I am looking for another insurance to run along side my life insurance which covers personal accident, So if say i had to spend a night in hospital i am paid something like £50 a night. Same if i break a arm, Leg or even worse i will get money to cover loss of earnings.

Reason im doing this is nearly biking season and would hate so seriously come off my bike to find im not covered all that well, If i am going to have a serious accident i would rather have some money after it to make sure my wife doesnt struggle if i am off work etc. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

raitkens83 said:


> Anyone recommend me a good insurance? I currently have life insurance which covers me for death, Critical illness and being made redundant but i dont think it covers accidental insurance.
> 
> I am looking for another insurance to run along side my life insurance which covers personal accident, So if say i had to spend a night in hospital i am paid something like £50 a night. Same if i break a arm, Leg or even worse i will get money to cover loss of earnings.
> 
> ...


Quite a few insurance policies seem to exclude extreme sports and I've a feeling a motor bike might end up in the same window.

Does your work not pay you when off sick? Maybe worth considering a job change that will offer some security if something does go wrong?

I get Bupa healthcare free through my work. If I require hospital treatment Bupa would pay me £100 per night if I have to stay in a NHS hospital.

I guess that saves them money and promotes you to use them when only needed.

For other treatments I've seen guys at work being given 12-18 month times for a NHS appointment to see a consultant and with BUPA they have often had the consultation and treatment/operation with 2 weeks.

Maybe something like a Bupa policy might help you.

You would be covered if you end up in an NHS hospital in an emergency and hopefully any further treatment could be speeded up.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

Abacus.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

CICA covered me for PA insurance when I was racing motorbikes paying out various amounts for various injuries and overnight stays in hospital. Was not hugely expensive IIRC.


----------

